# MAC Brush Costs in New Zealand



## karenchalmers (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





	As the title explains, I am wondering if anyone could give me some figures as to a couple of Brush costs in New Zealand?

	I live in Christchurch, so am currently there is no MAC counter as Ballantynes is still in lock down. I have had a good hunt round on online, but found no article / forum etc that already has pricings.

	I’m thinking of ringing Dunedin and getting them to send an order up to me, central town won’t be open for months and I’m going to run out of many things soon!

	If you have any costings on the following, you would be of great help:-

	217 - Blending Brush
	219 - Pencil Brush
	239 - Shader Brush
	209 - Eye Liner Brush

	A full list would be great as it would help others in the long run, but in the mean time any info would be really appreciated!!

  	Hope everyone is well throughout NZ


----------



## Jessie May (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey,

  	I can't think of any of the prices off the top of my head. Usually around $40-$50 for an eye brush?
	You could check out http://www.maccosmetics.com.au/ and convert their prices to get some idea? I purchased a few brushes in Australia while I was there last year and I only ended up saving a dollar or two per brush!

  	I would probably just ring up the counter and ask them for some prices.  Or if you're not sure about calling them up, everyone at the MAC counter at Kirkcaldies here in Wellington is lovely! I know they would be happy to quote you the prices. (Their number is 04 494 7287... is it sad I know that off by heart? Haha!)

  	Sorry I can't answer your question properly!


----------



## karenchalmers (Apr 10, 2011)

lol I love that you know their number off by heart! Thats awesome!
	Thank you very much for the reply and ideas.
	I ended up emailing Chancery this morning (couldnt find an email for anyone else)


----------



## karenchalmers (Apr 10, 2011)

karenchalmers said:


> Hope everyone is well throughout NZ


	I have some of These prices, so I thought I would pop them here for any other New Zealanders who need them, also an interesting peice of info for you Americans to see how cheap your MAC is in comparision!!
	All prices from Mac Pro Chancery as of April 2011 (Our only stand alone MAC Store in NZ  )

	217 - Blending Brush            $48.00
	219 - Pencil Brush               $68.00
	239 - Shader Brush              $73.00
	209 - Eye Liner Brush           $51.00
  	208 - Angled Brow Brush      $51.00

	Matte Lipsticks $40.00 each

	Standard Eye Shadows  $38.00 each


----------

